

How the Glorification of Software Developers Compromises Tech Companies - philk10
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/how-the-glorification-of-software-developers-compromises-tech-companies

======
cafard
My first job in tech was one where the founder of the company thought highly
of the programmers because he knew he couldn't program, and thought little of
the rest of us. This was good incentive to learn programming, but otherwise
annoying. One of P.J. Plauger's "Programming on Purpose" books has a very good
essay on the importance of tech support.

------
kuni-toko-tachi
Non-tech people are nurses (male or female), engineers (male or female) are
the doctors. The problem in most companies are that the nurses tell the
doctors what to do. That's completely backwards.

Non-tech people have no business managing technical people's time. They are
grossly unqualified to do so. The only purpose of non-tech people in an
engineering organization is to act in a service capacity, removing obstacles
that prevent the engineers from working efficient.

